# Hard Disk support problems ??? [SOLVED]

## el_miki

Hi, updating my kernel since 2.6.30 to 2.6.33 I have some troubles... Now, when I try to boot, get this messagge:

>>Activating mdev

>>Determining root device...

!! The Filesystem mounted at /dev/sda1 does not appear to be a valid /, try again

!! Could not find the root block device in

My fstab is:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1 / reiserfs defaults 0 1
> 
> /dev/sda2 /home/almacen ext3 defaults 0 0

 

And my grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> title=Kernel 2.6.33
> 
> root(hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.33-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda1
> ...

 

And now my old kernel doesn´t work too!!!

Any helping hand?

Thanks.Last edited by el_miki on Tue Apr 20, 2010 9:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Banana

do you use any RAID or LVM ?

did you also install the reiserfs tools and support on the kernel ?

----------

## el_miki

 **_-=Banana=-_* wrote:*   

> do you use any RAID or LVM ?
> 
> 

 

NO, normal use only.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> did you also install the reiserfs tools and support on the kernel ?

 

YES, with *

Any other idea???

Thanks

----------

## Rexilion

 *Quote:*   

> real_root=/dev/sda1 

 

can you change it to:

 *Quote:*   

> real_root=/dev/hda1 

 

Maybe something went wrong configuring the kernel.

If that doesn't work, can you post a diff (diff -u) between the old .config (2.6.30) and the new .config (2.6.33).

----------

## el_miki

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   real_root=/dev/sda1  
> 
> can you change it to:
> 
>  *Quote:*   real_root=/dev/hda1  
> ...

 

I tried hda1, and I get the same problem... 

If i type "shell" I can do:

ls /dev/s TAB and there is nothing!!!

Then I tried:

 ls /dev/h TAB and I get /dev/hpet , only this!!!

I don´t have Hard Disk... but just before the fail, kernel test my two hard disk ST3160815AS and ST3160215A and my PIONEER DVD-ROM too!!!

What´s up?

Thanks.

----------

## Rexilion

I need the difference between your old .config and the new .config.

For example:

```
diff -u /usr/src/linux-2.6.30*/.config /usr/src/linux-2.6.33*/.config
```

----------

## el_miki

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> I need the difference between your old .config and the new .config.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

But I did a lot of changes in both of them !!! I changed each of them almost 20 times, trying to repair it!!!

And my two kernels doesn´t work, they have the same fail!

----------

## Rexilion

Ok, try to get the 2.6.30 working again, use that exact same config for the new kernel and see if it boots.

----------

## el_miki

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> Ok, try to get the 2.6.30 working again, use that exact same config for the new kernel and see if it boots.

 

But yesterday, I got 2.6.33 works properly, not 2.6.30! But then I chaged something in kernel and my system fell down!!!

----------

## el_miki

Nobody knows how can I solved this trouble???

Thanks.

----------

## Rexilion

If you don't even know what you changed, how should we know it?   :Laughing: 

Your best shot is to just try again, or AT LEAST post some output (like the error?).

----------

## el_miki

Solved!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was a stupid think!

My Hard disks changed, now my old hd1 is hd0, and my old sda is sdb now!!!

I can´t understand, but now it works!!!

Thanks to everybody.

----------

## Rexilion

If you didn't change the harddisks, than that means it somehow (race condition) changes randomly. I suggest you use UUID's then...

----------

## el_miki

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> If you didn't change the harddisks, than that means it somehow (race condition) changes randomly. I suggest you use UUID's then...

 

What is UUID´s???

----------

## Rexilion

Here for the fstab part (once system is running) and here is an explanation for grub.conf.

----------

## el_miki

Ok, thanks.

----------

